# A student in need of help



## 9lambs (Nov 19, 2009)

Im a student and I wanted to do a presentation on child vaccinations. For my presentation I wanted to present a superbill. The child would have had 4 immunizations for the visit to the dr office. I am confused I know that I do a cpt code but do I also included a diagnosis code for each immunization or 1 general code for all 4 vaccinations. Please help me I have worked hard in my class to maintain my gpa. I do assume that since 4 shots were administered I would code accordingly.

Thank you all in advance.


----------



## EARREYGUE (Nov 20, 2009)

You would code a V-code for each vaccine given
exaple
90700	ACEL-IMUNE (D-TAP) (7yr under)	V06.1
90633	HEP A  (2-dose) 	V05.3
90696	KINRIX (DTaP-IPV)	V06.3
90656	INFLUENZA (over 3 yrs.)no presv.	V04.81
and then you administartion codes. we use 90471 and 90472


----------



## Erica1217 (Nov 20, 2009)

Here's a great cheat-sheet that might help - http://www.cispimmunize.org/pro/pdf/AttachmentB_VaccineCodingTable.pdf


----------



## HBULLOCK (Nov 24, 2009)

*Vaccinations*

Fyi..... You use proc code 90465 and 90466 for pediatric imms unless the child is over 8 then you use 90471/90472.  Also there is a specific dx for each shot. Hope this helps :d


----------

